# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  طلبتكم يا اهل الناصرة

## احبك مهمايعذلون

السلام عليكم 


شخباركم

بختصاار شديد

انا ودي احد منكم يتبرع ويعلمني شوي من الفوتوشوب  :embarrest: 


انا اعرف شياء بس مو وايد ابي واحد يمشي وياي خطة خطوة 

وماقصرتو واتمنى انكم ماتردوني :amuse:

----------


## احبك مهمايعذلون

شدعوووووووووووووووووة

----------


## اخت القمر

امممممممممممم اناامستعدهـ أعلمكـ 

بس أشلـون تبي أعلمكَ .. باي طريقة تبي .. ؟

----------


## احبك مهمايعذلون

اختي بعطيج ايملي وضيفيني 
وجي اش قلتي؟

----------


## Moo~ALI~oosa

أختنا أخذي هذا الموضوع .

http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6503

فيه كل شيئ يخص الفوتو ... 

يعني الله يساعدكِ على التعليم وبعدين اذا عندكِ اي استفسار تقدري تسألي .

موفقين ان شاء الله 

~  تحياتي ~

----------

